# Tips and tricks on identifying an unknown wood species?



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

I am refinishing a couple pieces of furniture and I have no idea what species of wood it is. I am wondering if there are any good tips, tricks, articles, books, or what have you that allows you to identify wood species with any amount of certainty or accuracy? Or is this something that just comes with experience? I am obviously lacking the aforementioned, but I do have a strong desire to learn!


Thanks!
Jim


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

There's lots of stuff available. Here are some references I found with a quick google search:

Identifying Common Northwestern Wood Species

Wood Anatomy of Central European Species

MICROSCOPIC IDENTIFICATION BY CELLULAR ANALYSIS

There's lots of books you could buy as well (or borrow from the library).


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Also found this:

"The Center for Wood Anatomy Research will identify a maximum of five wood samples per household or business per calendar year as a free public service to U.S. citizens. We try to accommodate inquiries from non-citizens, but such requests are typically assigned a low priority."

Forest Products Laboratory - USDA Forest Service

Here are more links from the same site.

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/techline/wood-identification--90-years-of-service.pdf

Forest Products Laboratory - USDA Forest Service

Forest Products Laboratory - USDA Forest Service

Forest Products Laboratory - USDA Forest Service


----------

